

The 20 Most Expensive Domain Names Of All Time - tilt
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-20-most-expensive-domain-names-urls-2011-4#

======
Jun8
According to this porn.com (third most expensive) was a great bargain,
compared to sex.com (first one), it was half as expensive but brings in 10x
more visitors, around 1.9M a month.

